# Holy Crap, she thinks Im Gay!!!!!!!!!



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all, so i have another post on here, about asking for advice about a girl i met through eharmony. We went on 5 dates, all cool, but felt she was being distant all of a sudden. Here is an UPDATE:She kept sating she was busy bla,bla,bla..SOOOOOO last night i had it out with her, i pushed her to tell me what the ****s up...Ready for it..............she said she feels like i act feminine!!hahahah WTF, Im soo far from that, im not prim and proper, typical normal looking guy. She said its the way i use my hand gestures and vocabulary, and tone in voice... I was pissed at first, but was comical after. I told her, dude i get girls at work that hit on me all day long!!! so its def not me!!! In the end i told her that this whole story she is saying is a buncha of B.S., and that i think she found someone else or something, oh well kinda sad cuz we would have made a great couple,but she said she still wanted to see if there is chemistry, and i said , look im not gonna try and force something thats not there. SO guess its back to the dating site, or meet someone through friends or something. gotta say its tough to meet the right person at times, alot of work had to be put into it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, do you have a loose wrist? lol


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

hahahaha I had a close female friend in my middle 20's in work who told me i was like a gay friend (I accept we talked about everything, sexual stuff from male and female point of view but we never crossed the line), and I told her that if she ever egain told me that, I was gonna stick my tongue in her throat in front of her crush (who suspected we were physical when he began to date her).


----------



## Boogiemaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok sweety.

All us manly men believe you.

Don't we girls.


Lmfao


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Just because women hit on you at work doesn't mean you're not gay. Just sayin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

So I'm confused,I went to her house today,cuz she had a couple things of mine I wanted back,and as she was walking to my truck,she started crying.I said what's wrong,and she basically said she doesn't want it to end,and that she likes me etc,etc.so we're going out this next week to see how things go.we're just gonna take things really slow and see how it plays out. I feel the issue is that she thinks I'm not feminine,its that I'm too nice...I even told her I think my problem is that I'm too nice and generous. She did say I'm too nice.I asked her do u feel weird when we're being intimate,she said no not at all,she said she is really into it. But she said when we're not intimate it's a lil weird,(which I'm not sure what that means).she also said before that she is not use to my gestures n body language,??so I think that's good that she is attracted to me.So maybe there is still hope.I just gotta lay off a lil,and just roll with it.anyone have any thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Just because women hit on you at work doesn't mean you're not gay. Just sayin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously,I'm not gay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

FishKing said:


> Seriously,I'm not gay!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you feel they are over the line, hit the little icon by their post and report them:


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Treat her good,but take charge more.If your not
being physical with her,there's your problem.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

FishKing said:


> Seriously,I'm not gay!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Seriously, I wasn't implying you are. If you say you're not I believe you. I'm just saying that the claim of getting hit on by women is not proof by itself, if your goal is to convince someone. No disrespect intended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Seriously, I wasn't implying you are. If you say you're not I believe you. I'm just saying that the claim of getting hit on by women is not proof by itself, if your goal is to convince someone. No disrespect intended.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

No worries,I just trying to stay on the subject I'm trying to get advice on,just am scratching my head about why she would say that,and I'm feeling it's cuz I'm too nice to her I think.cuz she said she is not use to someone like me,dunno
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Does it matter? For whatever reason she's not into you. You are who you are, someone else will appreciate you. Keep looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Does it matter? For whatever reason she's not into you. You are who you are, someone else will appreciate you. Keep looking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_
I totally agree with ya on that,and I cut her off,but then she's coming back around saying she doesn't want things to end,dunno maybe I just gotta quit worrying about **** so much...


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> A woman I used to work with said to me once that I "talked like a girl". I am tall, fairly athletic, and have a pretty deep voice.
> 
> I asked her why she thought this. She finally said, "It's because you speak in complete sentences." I laughed.


That's pretty funny,ya I'm somewhat in shape,this girl even said.I was really hot,she's prolly just freakin out a lil cuz I'm not.like the typical dirtbag,and am really a genuine guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Maybe to quench her thirst for blood you might have to beat the crap out of some guy to prove yourself.

This reminds me of those advertisements that used to be on the back of comic books where the skinny guy with the girl at the beach gets sand kicked in his face, the girl blows the guy off and walks away with the "real man" and the skinny guy gets pissed and sends two dollars in to Charles Atlas for some hokey gym equipment, works out, gets big, goes back to the beach, knocks the bully out with one punch, and the chicks are back.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> When my W and I first met she used the old trick of borrowing a book so that she would need to return It (the guaranteed second face-to-face meeting!). I was so thick that I was unaware that was what she was doing.
> 
> Anyway, at that time I shared a place with two other guys. One tended to get up early while other, like me, slept late. My future wife came by to drop off the book late one morning. The night before the other late-sleeper and I had been out late at some bars and we were still snoozing.
> 
> ...


Wow that's crazy,I'm gonna see how it goes for us. It's sooo funny to me,cuz I looked soo masculine,and totally dress like a dude,just gonna not trip about it,and see how things turn out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> It's sooo funny to me,cuz I looked soo masculine,


Do you over-emphasize "so" when you say it, as well as when you write it?


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Do you over-emphasize "so" when you say it, as well as when you write it?


No I don't think I do,why does that sound kinda gay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

She probably feels a connection with you, but at the same time perhaps you are outside the typical guy that she dates or got in relationships with. There are a couple of times when my wife said certain mannerisms of mine seemed immasculine and it turned her off at moments. Usually, when I am being more passive than direct, especially in public. Nothing wrong with being nice and genuine, but women often like to feel safe around a guy who knows what he wants and can take the lead in making decisions.

It sounds to me she is warming up to you...and got scared about it...and picked a little thing to try to end it. Still, it may be worth doing self-inventory


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> She probably feels a connection with you, but at the same time perhaps you are outside the typical guy that she dates or got in relationships with. There are a couple of times when my wife said certain mannerisms of mine seemed immasculine and it turned her off at moments. Usually, when I am being more passive than direct, especially in public. Nothing wrong with being nice and genuine, but women often like to feel safe around a guy who knows what he wants and can take the lead in making decisions.
> 
> It sounds to me she is warming up to you...and got scared about it...and picked a little thing to try to end it. Still, it may be worth doing self-inventory


I think your totally right,everything u said makes sense,cuz when we have decided on doing things on dates sometimes,I have been passive,and have said well what do u wanna do,and kinda went back and forth.among other things we talked about,and I know from the beginning she wants someone that knows what they wanted etc.and ya I know she really likes me,today she was balling like a baby,cuz I feel she wants things to work out i think. Plus it's true what u said besides the whole imasculine thing,she made a couple other random comments that didn't make any sense at all,to try and end things,I truly feel she is scared.Just need to be more assertive with her with i think.she also has said a few times that I am different than guys she has dated in past.it also seemed like things moved really fast between us,so maybe also why she pushed back a little.i really appreciate your input....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that taking it slow when she openly wonders if you're gay is a mistake. She's basically inviting you, challenging you to make a move. The next date is your opportunity to either change her opinion or cement it. My advice? Walk in there like you own it and take what's yours.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think that taking it slow when she openly wonders if you're gay is a mistake. She's basically inviting you, challenging you to make a move. The next date is your opportunity to either change her opinion or cement it. My advice? Walk in there like you own it and take what's yours.


She told me she knows that I'm not gay,just a few things seemed imasculine, but ya were going out again next Tuesday,and I'm gonna walk in there like a boss,and own that ****!!! Cuz I do feel this is the last opportunity!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe she thinks your gay because you didn't bang her yet. give her the high hard one and show her what a stud you are.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> maybe she thinks your gay because you didn't bang her yet. give her the high hard one and show her what a stud you are.


We did that the very first night we met,we were drunk,next day she said she drank to much,but she said she loved every minute of it,and wouldn't have changed a thing she said
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

its kinda hard to wrap my brain around what she said about me,her exact words were:that some of my mannerisms seem more feminine or not straight,but she said believe me i realize that your def straight! its gotta mean something else right?? got me all ****ed up in the head right now...so i pushed her more for info to elaborate, and she said the way i speak as far as my dialogue, and vocab and tones i use. i have to say this is total bs, it doesnt make sense at all. i dont wanna be all ackward and **** when we got out next week.any additional advice on this!!


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you put your hands on your hips often? Like a Superman pose. And do you wave your hands a lot while speaking?


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Do you put your hands on your hips often? Like a Superman pose. And do you wave your hands a lot while speaking?


no never on both, you gotta read the previous posts.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not going to work. Once a woman questions or undermines a man's manliness (whether it's justified or not) it's nearly impossible for the relationship to recover and move forward, particularly since this is a new relationship.

I think you have it right when you say that you are going to pull back and let it go. Your refusal to grovel will make you more manly and while I wouldn't make it a game to get her back, you can keep your options open with this.

On the 'too nice' comment, it's not really about being nice. Women like nice guys but guys that are confident, decisive and direct. When a guy is a 'nice guy' like a girlfriend would be or can't take charge, then that's the problem.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

WOW this was a seriously amusing post to read!!

Dude, everyone is different. 

"Women like nice guys but guys that are confident, decisive and direct. When a guy is a 'nice guy' like a girlfriend would be or can't take charge, then that's the problem." VERY TRUE


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It's called a finess test, bud. Some call it a Sh!t test.

You passed.


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Think about what you are willing to change for her.

Are you willing to change your manner of speaking and your 'unmanly' hand gestures? Then what will she want you to change next?

You are who you are. Be yourself. If she doesn't like who you are, it is her loss.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FishKing said:


> I think your totally right,everything u said makes sense,*cuz when we have decided on doing things on dates sometimes,I have been passive,and have said well what do u wanna do,and kinda went back and forth.among other things we talked about,*and I know from the beginning she wants someone that knows what they wanted etc.and ya I know she really likes me,today she was balling like a baby,cuz I feel she wants things to work out i think.
> 
> Plus it's true what u said besides the whole imasculine thing,she made a couple other random comments that didn't make any sense at all,to try and end things,I truly feel she is scared. *Just need to be more assertive with her with i think*.she also has said a few times that I am different than guys she has dated in past.it also seemed like things moved really fast between us,so maybe also why she pushed back a little.i really appreciate your input....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel depending on a couple personalities.. .often opposites attract, I am more naturally assertive over my husband ...it is a temperament thing... he is genuinely a very loving giving nice person....more so than my natural self...if I am being honest... but he is attracted to MY type... and I am attracted to his more gentlemanly type... I feel I married an authentic Gem... other women might think he was Gay too ... cause he isn't into having sex till he feels an attachment to a woman/ being in love.... which is pretty strange by today's standards... 

If you feel you need to work on yourself...order this book....




> No More Mr. Nice Guy! : Books
> 
> Here is a list of NICE GUY Characteristics - Most guys have a few of these, but the headed for doormat status "NICE guys"- posses these in abundance . The book has more detail to each little item of coarse.
> 
> ...



If she is more passive herself... she is not going to want a more passive man... if you were both too much the same, it wouldn't work either... 

My husband has forever asked me what I want to do 1st.. .it's not like he doesn't have an opinion, but he always considers mine.... I think that's beautiful, not a fault.... I probably could not relate to a woman who didn't find that a good thing or a turn off...I love it!


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> FormerSelf is right. It's your approach with her and others in public. How you present yourself may embarrass her and she doesn't know if she can handle it. It turns her off when she sees you as unassertive and lacking your own direction. She wants someone to lead while she follows because she likes to do what that man is doing. She doesn't want to think about it too much. She wants to be led.
> 
> I totally agree with you on this, my marriage with my ex of 14 yrs, i think played a part of this, My ex was somewhat controlling and very take charge, so often i left her roll with alot of things, making decisions etc.so i am seeing now that some of this may be rolling over to this girl ive been dating.The funny thing is, i talked to my ex today, and asked her about what this girl was saying to me about the feminine qualities, etc, and my ex agreed that she seen some of that too in our marriage.
> 
> ...


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I feel depending on a couple personalities.. .often opposites attract, I am more naturally assertive over my husband ...it is a temperament thing... he is genuinely a very loving giving nice person....more so than my natural self...if I am being honest... but he is attracted to MY type... and I am attracted to his more gentlemanly type... I feel I married an authentic Gem... other women might think he was Gay too ... cause he isn't into having sex till he feels an attachment to a woman/ being in love.... which is pretty strange by today's standards...
> 
> If you feel you need to work on yourself...order this book....
> 
> ...


With this girl, she is somewhat passive, never makes any moves, which im fine with, i do believe opposites attract, with my ex and I are personalities were so diff from each other,but with this girl im dating, we have very similar personalities, which i dont know if thats an issue?


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> It's called a finess test, bud. Some call it a Sh!t test.
> 
> You passed.


ive never heard of a fitness test,if it has to do with her testing me on things, or how i will react to diff situations, i get it then. Ill have to look this one up to see more about it..


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Unique Username said:


> WOW this was a seriously amusing post to read!!
> 
> Dude, everyone is different.
> 
> "Women like nice guys but guys that are confident, decisive and direct. When a guy is a 'nice guy' like a girlfriend would be or can't take charge, then that's the problem." VERY TRUE


ya ive received lots of responses on this post, im sure everyone getting a kick out of reading it,lol
thats what it is, im really nice to her, but need to be more decisive and direct with her, i am confident at least i think. Well see what happens, were going out again this next week.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I remember ... 9th grade. There was a girl from 7th grade who had a crush on me. She had basketball practice one day after school and told me to meet her after practice. She took me to a storage room next to the gym to 'talk.' Now, I was very shy and really had a traditional view of romance. I was really nervous ... heart pounding, dry mouth ... I didn't make my move. I only realized in hindsight I probably could have gotten her to drop her panties. In fact, a few weeks later some guy was bragging that he was banging her. So next thing I know there was a wicked rumor going around that I was gay ... spread by her. Now, I'm not the least bit feminine but that rumor followed me to high school. It was tough to shake.

Since then I thought those bad memories were gone only to be reminded recently. My marriage was bad and I separated. At the time, we had gone 3.5 years without sex and although that was just a symptom of our problems, I wasn't going to stand for it anymore. She had rejected me for years until I stopped initiating. Come to find out one of the first questions her friends would ask her is ... 'do you think he's gay?' What the hell? At this point a stiff breeze could give me an erection and I am desperate for intimacy ... and they're asking if I'm gay? There were lots of reasons why we weren't having sex but a lack of desire for women sure as hell wasn't one of them.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

This woman is wasting your time.....life is too short....move on.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FishKing said:


> With this girl, she is somewhat passive, never makes any moves, which im fine with, i do believe opposites attract, with my ex and I are personalities were so diff from each other,but with this girl im dating, we have very similar personalities, which i dont know if thats an issue?


I think opposites attract in temperaments many times (this is Do-able so long as you both understand each other & can complement each others differences, that is)... but if you have many opposite differences in others areas outside of this..

Like how to handle money (spender vs saver)...sex drives & what you enjoy out of sex.... not enjoying each other's quirky humor... to have kids vs no kids.... traditional lifestyle vs Modern....partier vs Homebody.... clean freak gets together with messy.... love languages way off...different beliefs, goals, dreams....this could be a huge incompatibility down the road depending how many of those are off... ...Even if the physical attraction stands. 

So take time.. to carefully get to know each other... understanding each other..what makes you both TICK...now she knows you are not GAY.. Progress!!.. on to the next dilemma...

Here is my personal checklist where a couple should evaluate many things in a relationship before even considering getting hitched..... not that you are thinking of that.. just saying... Love language Tests, Temperament test links included...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ility-b4-vows-beyond-marital-harmony-joy.html


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

You know who you are and you don't need to defend yourself or get upset. She is seeing something, she voiced it, it is out, time to move on.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FishKing said:


> ive never heard of a fitness test,if it has to do with her testing me on things, or how i will react to diff situations, i get it then. Ill have to look this one up to see more about it..


Found this for you > 

Some Common Fitness Tests… And What Isn’t A Fitness Test | Married Man Sex Life


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You know what you are ~ no one else does!

I'm just saying that if my sexual credibility was being called into question, I would either prove them wrong and then let them go on their way, or give her the air without ever giving her the pleasure of truly finding out.

In any event, she's giving you a sterling reason to stay away from her! If you subsequently fall for her, then you can well see what it is that you'll find yourself putting up with from her for the discernible future!

In question form: "Is she worth it?" I'd think not!*


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> FishKing,
> 
> This part of my post you quoted, wasn't my words. Were they yours?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the feedback.I'm definitely not gonna change who I am for anyone.I told her that I am who I am.Your prolly right about that she is not the one for me.I think it's cuz I do like her alot,and I know she feels the same,I'm definitely not bitter with her at all.I'll admit that night she told me that I was really pissed off,but I've decided I'm not gonna dwell on it,and let it go for now.So wanna give it another chance with her and see if the feelings are still the same for her after couple more dates.she did say that night she is super attracted to me,but that lately she feels the whole friend zone thing,and she said that really bothers her.she sounds really confused,and said she doesn't know how she really feels.What ever happened,took place in the last week,cuz everything was really cool prior to that,I mean I really do want answers from her,but she feels bad and doesn't wanna say.I replayed all.our time together in my mind,and things seemed to.really change when I spent the day working on her car for her.Kinda weird,but that's when it all started.Maybe it was too much,helping her fix her car so early in the dating process.and ya the sex on the first night is not ideal,but my ex we had sex first night too,and was together for 17yrs.anyhow,I'm gonna play it by ear,and see how date goes this next Tuesday,and if.it works out awesome,if.not least I know I.tried 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Only way to know.. ask a few close friends or acquaintances if a person that said you act feminine might have good reason for saying that.

It won't be easy but try to put it out there in such a way that they won't be afraid to say yes, if indeed that's the case.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

lenzi said:


> Only way to know.. ask a few close friends or acquaintances if a person that said you act feminine might have good reason for saying that.
> 
> It won't be easy but try to put it out there in such a way that they won't be afraid to say yes, if indeed that's the case.


I asked the best person possible,my ex wife.I told her and she said yes,and said that I'm a really nice person,and am soft spoken at times.and I'm not hard like a biker or a trucker,lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

FishKing said:


> I asked the best person possible,my ex wife.I told her and she said yes,and said that I'm a really nice person,and am soft spoken at times.and I'm not hard like a biker or a trucker,lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well you don't have to be a bar hopping tattooed bad boy to be thought of as heterosexual.  There's a happy middle ground between being very quiet and soft spoken and hard core biker.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

It's kinda funny,the more I think about this whole thing,and talking on this sight,that I'm thinking,why the *** am I'm worrying so much about she said or worried about her,crap we only went on 5dates. I think in acting like we've been dating for yrs and sh!t.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Well you don't have to be a bar hopping tattooed bad boy to be thought of as heterosexual.  There's a happy middle ground between being very quiet and soft spoken and hard core biker.


Hahaha,true,I think over all I'm just too nice for her,she always says oh your sooo sweet,etc.she prolly has dated a buncha flakes.my thing is that it's her loss if she says f'it.cuz I'm not full of.my self,but I consider myself a great guy with alot of great qualities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Remember, you said you even had sex on the first date, after drinking. Is that the woman you want? Seems like you both have weak boundaries. It doesn't seem like either one of you were looking for something long-term.


You could turn that around and ask her why would she want the man who has sex on the first date?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

FishKing said:


> It's kinda funny,the more I think about this whole thing,and talking on this sight,that I'm thinking,why the *** am I'm worrying so much about she said or worried about her,crap we only went on 5dates. I think in acting like we've been dating for yrs and sh!t.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup. Only 5 dates in and she says you act gay.

This isn't going to work. Have your fun but don't get invested emotionally. She's just not that in to you.

And women can turn on water works at will sometimes. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Five dates in? 

NEXT.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> FishKing, how do you feel about show tunes?
> 
> Just askin'...


What do u mean?


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is the final UPDATE on situation: I appreciate everyones feedback and oppinions so far. So i went on date with this girl tonight despite what was said last week by her. She seemed happy about us hanging out tonight, but in my opinion it was set up to fail from the start tonight. we got food and rented movies. we just didnt click tonight,i think she wanted to see if we had a connection tonight(like she said crying other day, but ya, no
Just by way she was dressed was a joke i though, no makeup, wearing her work clothes, never changed from work.she does act like a dude!!!!, we barely kissed at all tonight,could totally tell she wasnt feeling it, so anyways its done, i texted her later to night, and we talked, its over. Like someone said in prior texts, she is not gonna change how she felt...Any ways **** it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

But for the future you might give a thought to this:

Seen from Europe where gay people are more accepted, the USA has a quite homophobic point of view. Is it a taboo like the proverbial pink elephant in the room.

And it is so clear that lots and lots of actors are gay, lots and lots of the public on tv are gay etc. etc. It's stunning how in my eyes everybody is 'acting' like that is normal behavior from men.

Well it is'nt, and people should accept that being gay is just part of society. While you maybe gay or not does not matter to me, but you could take advantage of the notion that many men in your society ACT gay. 

It's only being more contrasted by the many macho movies and macho culture. Look in opposition to that at the citizens in the street and you see what I mean.

It may be in the water (female hormones), it may be in the food (sugar) you eat, but there is definite a feminine touch to the American male.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

ok, another update:i went out with this girl one more time. My frame of mind was i dont give a **** and lets just hang out and play some pool.well we ended up messing around at some point in the night.(making out, nothing serious). so after that night i was like wtf, feel like she still has a connection with me. After a few days of texting from the date, come to find out, this whole thing she was saying about me, is that she wants me to be more sexual forward(basically a freak)lol.. I told her i was initially playing things cool , and wasnt trying to be a horn dog. But told her i have a very freaky side that she hasnt seen. So she is very interested again. So well see how things go....


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Be cool AND a horn dog?


----------

